
Family resists Google's campus sprawl despite offer to buy farm for millions - caminante
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/15/google-campus-silicon-valley-farm-martinellis
======
quickben
Well, there money offered aren't that much considering the growth in the area.

